# immer Rahmen um Tabellenzelle



## whiterussian (26. November 2003)

Hallo!
Hab bei der Suche nichts gefunden.

Also:
Seit neuestem macht DW immer einen 1px Rahmen um Tabellenzellen.
Auch wenn ich die Höhe der Zelle genau definiere (z. B. 150px) und ein exakt 150
px hohes bild einfüge, oder eine Hintergrundfüllung für die Zelle mache (per CSS oder direkt in der Html Datei).
Ich habe auch schon alle Borders auf null gesetzt und trotzdem tut er nicht,
wie es sich gehört.
Hier mal zum ansehen: hier lang 
und zwar sieht mans beim Header - Bild (der feine rote Rahmen) und in der
Mitte (der graue Rahmen rund um die braune Fläche, und beim Bild die Rahmen beim Schatten).

Oder steh ich nur voll am Schlauch.  

 for help
greetz
whiterussian


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. November 2003)

Das scheint kein Rahmen zu sein, sondern die Hintergrundfarbe der Zelle/Tabelle ... du hast bei den Tabellen das cellpadding nicht auf 0 gestellt, daher wird zwischen Zellenrand und Inhalt ein Abstand angezeigt.

```
<table cellpadding="0"........
```


----------



## whiterussian (27. November 2003)

Seas Fatalus!
Du bist ein Hit!
Ich hab das beim Tabelle einfügen übersehen und nicht mehr geblickt.
Fatal Error so to say.
Funktioniert prächtig
Danke 
hasta luego, buenos tardes amigo


----------

